# Letter to the Editor of Lowrider Magazine



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

This is my response to the April '06 editorial 'Enough Is Enough' featured in Lowrider Magazine by Mr. Ralph Fuentes.

First, I respect Mr. Fuentes' editorial views. I also repect him not only as a man, but what he has contributed to lowriding and Lowrider Magazine. I'm sure his job (editor) is not an easy one, but I applaud his efforts and courage for the hundreds of thousands of readers of LRM. Some feel he's done a good job so far. Some feel he hasn't. Regardless of what side you're on, I know I don't want his job. Having to meet deadlines, viewing hundreds of photos and answering to readers and exeutives alike. I'm sure that's more than enough to drive someone to insanity.

I'm glad to know that Mr. Fuentes takes time to view LayItLow.com. He is correct when he said LayItLow.com is the best source for real-time information about lowriding. He's also correct with his observation of the never ending drama that plays out in numerous topics in the Forums. This purpose of this post is not to continue the "drama". Nor is it an attempt at calling Mr. Fuentes out or to put him on blast. Since we now know he frequents LIL, why not post my response here? Not only for him (Mr. Fuentes) to read, but for the entire lowriding community to view? This way I don't have to e-mail him with the hope he'll share my thoughts in an upcoming issue of LRM.

Now, again, I respect his editorial comments, but that doesn't mean I agree with everything that was said. There are some things I did not agree with or found fault with.

Let me say this; I'm not new to lowriding. I'm not new to LRM. I added that because of one line in his (Mr. Fuentes) editorial, '...but it appears that those who complain are new to the game and inexperienced about what has evolved on these pages.' I've been following lowriding and LRM since I was 13. I have every issue of LRM from '88 to present. Also in that time I've picked up other magazines, videos and DVD's that have come along. Besides attending and participating in shows with friends. Does that make me an equal of Mr. Fuentes? No. Does that make me an "OG"? No. But it does give me something to stand on when discussing lowriding and LRM.

The heart of his editorial was readers dislike of motorcycles being featured. Why should readers like motorcycle features in LRM? The magazine is titled 'Lowrider'. Not 'Lowrider-Influenced'. I know that people who build/own lowriders have other motorized interest besides cars. Sometimes those interest cross paths and become intertwined, but now each interest (cars, trucks and motorcycles) has it's own avenue to be properly displayed. In other words, there are lots of magazines geared towards each automotive/motorized interest. There's no need for LRM to continue to bunch them together.

Mr. Fuentes not only mentioned the evolution of lowriding, but also the evolution of LRM with it. From people building mini-trucks, euro's and SUV's lowriding has influenced and helped their evolution. Now they stand well on their own. You see it in the streets, show and newstands. So, why should LRM continue to display these vehicles when they now have more than enough magazines to be displayed in?

When was the last time you saw a "traditional" lowrider in 'Hot Rod' magazine? 'Import Tuner'? 'Mini-Truckin''? or 'Easy Riders'? Never. Lowriding and LRM has had an influence on each of these publications and vice-versa, but why should LRM continue to "cross-over" when these publications haven't crossed-over to LRM or lowriding? That's what I believe needs to be addressed.

Lowriding has had an influence on almost every popular form of automobile customization for the last 20 years. Now is the time for LRM to get back to it's roots. Motorcycles have more than one magazine to be displayed in. As do euros, trucks and hot rods. How many magazines are geared towards the lowrider enthusiast that are truly informative? One. And that's LRM. That's no disrespect to 'Street Customs', 'Street Low' or 'Lo Company', but do they really compare to LRM pound-for-pound? Lowriders want a magazine that is true to the roots of lowriding and that will stand the test of time.

Mr. Fuentes, I did not write all of this with the expectation that you'll read it and suddenly change your mind on featuring motorcycles and other non-lowriders. I wrote this to give you, LRM and the lowriding community food for thought. I only hope that something I wrote here will someday be taken into consideration. Not just my words though, but the words of others. 

LRM needs to get back to it's roots. And that "traditional" styles of lowriding as we the lowriding community know them to be.

Thank You.

Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

You're wasting your breath. No offense.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

"LRM needs to get back to it's roots. And that "traditional" styles of lowriding as we the lowriding community know them to be."

I feel the same way.....


----------



## jayoldschool (Jan 18, 2006)

Well written, and well said. Hot Rod has gone through the same things every decade: rods vs. street machines, everything vs. vans, everything vs. Harleys...

A little constructive criticism: no apostrophe in "its" when showing possesion..."it's" is a contraction for "it is". Just a thought in case you are sending this for publication.



> *LRM needs to get back to it's roots.*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It will never happen, there is too much Politics going on with LRM and that calls for everything to be in the magazine. La Raza does not own the magazine anymore.


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

all we can do is drop our subscriptions i just did mine tonite


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 14 2006, 06:53 PM~4849569
> *"LRM needs to get back to it's roots. And that "traditional" styles of lowriding as we the lowriding community know them to be."
> 
> I feel the same way.....
> *


 :uh: you know where the roots are and the way its headed aint the roots it a cross between Restored cars on juice and spokes and motorcycles


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 14 2006, 07:56 PM~4849591
> *It will never happen, there is too much Politics going on with LRM and that calls for everything to be in the magazine.  La Raza does not own the magazine anymore.
> *


yup


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

AND THEY NEED TO GIVE US OUR FUCKING BIKE MAGAZINE BACK TOO


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

iam just sick of all the ads for rims :angry: ,takes up so much space that could be used for more pages of show coverage .rides tech features ..ect,when i look back at one of my lrm 's from the 80's it was so pure.i just want that type of vibe back again ,when i couldnt wait for the next issue to come out


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I agree, but it wont change thats why I cancelled my subscription 3 years ago.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 14 2006, 08:11 PM~4849683
> *AND THEY NEED TO GIVE US OUR FUCKING BIKE MAGAZINE BACK TOO
> *



No shit, suprised they didnt stick the motorcycles in there.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 14 2006, 05:46 PM~4849523
> *This is my response to the April '06 editorial 'Enough Is Enough' featured in Lowrider Magazine by Mr. Ralph Fuentes.
> 
> First, I respect Mr. Fuentes' editorial views. I also repect him not only as a man, but what he has contributed to lowriding and Lowrider Magazine. I'm sure his job (editor) is not an easy one, but I applaud his efforts and courage for the hundreds of thousands of readers of LRM. Some feel he's done a good job so far. Some feel he hasn't. Regardless of what side you're on, I know I don't want his job. Having to meet deadlines, viewing hundreds of photos and answering to readers and exeutives alike. I'm sure that's more than enough to drive someone to insanity.
> ...


  WELL SAID HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 9 2006, 10:40 PM~4814520
> *the editorial in this months issue, basically said fuck you,were gonna keep showing motorcycles and donks..
> *


whats up Tyrone?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Motorcycles and lowrods do not belong in lowrider magazines. They shouldn't be in lowrider And we shouldn't have more big wheel ads than Truckin Magazine.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

AND IN THE PAST LOWRIDER MADE MAGAZINES GEARED TOWARDS OTHER FORMS OF AUTO PUBLICATION THE EUROS AND LOWRIDER EURO THE BIKES AND MODELS HAD LRM BYCYCLE THE SUVS HAD LUV MAGAZINE AND AS FAR AS ADDS THE MAGAZINE DOESNT GET MADE WITHOUT ADVERTISING THE GAS AND ELECTRICITY DONT RUN ON SOLAR POWER ALL OF THE SUPSCRIPTION MONEY THAT READERS SEND GOES TO PAY THE EMPLOYEES IT LIKE SOMEBODY SENDING PEOPLE MAGAZINE A LETTER TELLING THEM NOT TO HAVE ADDS ABOUT CLOTHES,MEDICATION AND FOOD


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

He sounds like a fuckin politician in the letter. Blowing us off as newbies :uh:


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

i haven't bought a lrm in a year, i'd rather get on here, i've learned more one this site than i ever could in a lrm .


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Feb 14 2006, 09:40 PM~4850711
> *i haven't bought a lrm in a year, i'd rather get on here, i've learned more one this site than i ever could in a lrm .
> *


Agreed, I've been a subscriber for awhile now, and I'm tired of getting my magazine two weeks after it becomes available at 7-11 :angry:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 14 2006, 07:13 PM~4849701
> *I agree, but it wont change thats why I cancelled my subscription 3 years ago.
> *


yeah its been about that long since i let mine go too, now i just look thru it on the news stand and if i like that issue i'll buy it, if not then i put it back on the rack not like back in the day like was said.... couldn't wait till the next issue was out adn in the mail.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

coming soon :0


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 15 2006, 06:37 PM~4851053
> *coming soon  :0
> *


 :wave: cant wait


----------



## bloke (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 15 2006, 02:46 PM~4849523
> *This is my response to the April '06 editorial 'Enough Is Enough' featured in Lowrider Magazine by Mr. Ralph Fuentes.
> 
> First, I respect Mr. Fuentes' editorial views. I also repect him not only as a man, but what he has contributed to lowriding and Lowrider Magazine. I'm sure his job (editor) is not an easy one, but I applaud his efforts and courage for the hundreds of thousands of readers of LRM. Some feel he's done a good job so far. Some feel he hasn't. Regardless of what side you're on, I know I don't want his job. Having to meet deadlines, viewing hundreds of photos and answering to readers and exeutives alike. I'm sure that's more than enough to drive someone to insanity.
> ...


well said man :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 14 2006, 08:46 PM~4849523
> *This is my response to the April '06 editorial 'Enough Is Enough' featured in Lowrider Magazine by Mr. Ralph Fuentes.
> 
> First, I respect Mr. Fuentes' editorial views. I also repect him not only as a man, but what he has contributed to lowriding and Lowrider Magazine. I'm sure his job (editor) is not an easy one, but I applaud his efforts and courage for the hundreds of thousands of readers of LRM. Some feel he's done a good job so far. Some feel he hasn't. Regardless of what side you're on, I know I don't want his job. Having to meet deadlines, viewing hundreds of photos and answering to readers and exeutives alike. I'm sure that's more than enough to drive someone to insanity.
> ...


 I read all this and i have to disagree with ya man..although us as contemporary riders may not see motorcycles as lowriders there are those from before we were even born that were showing motorcycles as lowriders..the og's had these rides and they were accepted..this all goes back to the undying question of "What is a lowrider?" and is it just an automobile or is it a style or lifestyle, a person or what? It's like the question I asked you before...would you put a color bar in a 2000 Town Car or 96 Big Body?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i would cuz i dont give a fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 15 2006, 02:41 AM~4851765
> *i would cuz i dont give a fuck  :biggrin:
> *


me too..see the question was posed because some people think they only belong in "old school" cars...but to me it's is it the person that's old school or is it the car...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

very well said homie. long read, but you stated your point well :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

IM SURPRISE THEIR HASENT BEEN ANOTHER BOYCOTT LIKE LAST TIME


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 14 2006, 06:46 PM~4849523
> *This is my response to the April '06 editorial 'Enough Is Enough' featured in Lowrider Magazine by Mr. Ralph Fuentes.
> 
> First, I respect Mr. Fuentes' editorial views. I also repect him not only as a man, but what he has contributed to lowriding and Lowrider Magazine. I'm sure his job (editor) is not an easy one, but I applaud his efforts and courage for the hundreds of thousands of readers of LRM. Some feel he's done a good job so far. Some feel he hasn't. Regardless of what side you're on, I know I don't want his job. Having to meet deadlines, viewing hundreds of photos and answering to readers and exeutives alike. I'm sure that's more than enough to drive someone to insanity.
> ...




dammmm your a noob.....ask so many questions..and you will never get a honest one here ...to many cry babies on here bitchn all of the time about that mag ..but they still always manage to get it in the hand at some point...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

yeah motor cycles like the de albas bikes r cool but shouldnt be every month maybe a couple time s ayear they should put an effort to get lowrider bikes in there more to support the future of lowriding and give them something to look forward too


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH (Oct 11, 2003)

I just can't figure out why there is so much b.s. with the magazine. Any other magazine never seems to have this problem. I flip through Truckin, Mini-truckin, and other hot rod related mags. They never have this issue, I guess they got there shit straight. I'm sure they have had issues with certain ideas, but I've never really seen them addressed. To me a "Low-Rider" is a car old/new with 13" or 14" spokes or supremes with an adjustable suspension, I have no problem with lowrider bicycles or mini-trucks.
Now, that's what I consider a lowrider and most people I know consider a lowrider.
I don't see any lead sleds in LRM, and they are low or have adjustable suspension. To me LRM is putting anything below stock suspension in the magazine. They are trying to get anyone and everyone to buy the magazine by throwing any lowered shit in there and putting a million 30" rim ads in it because that's what's in style and know people will buy, because that's the only magazine besides a damn rim catalog that has that much shit.


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Well Ralph is good friends with the cars on the covers. If your not them then kick rocks for the most part. He doesn't like anything thats not a TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER! So for all the ones out their that do like Euro's, mini trucks, blazers, and the tranformers cars, your pretty much assed out. He's in charge and that's just how it is till everyone calls Prime Media and complains. When "AL" owned it he wanted everyone to enjoy the Mag. He would talk to you at shows and was just a great guy. The current groupe doesn't care about anyone but the Traditional LOWRIDER AND HIS PEOPLE. And this is why it's no longer the #1 magazine anymore. 

Now ridez that Mag is tight 100%. 

JUST MY F.O. SO FYI

PEACE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

BRING BACK SPOKES N JUICE :tears:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Feb 15 2006, 02:21 AM~4852169
> *Well Ralph is good friends with the cars on the covers. If your not them the kick rocks for the most part. He doesn't like anything thats not a TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER so for all the ones out their that do your pretty much assed out. He's in charge and that's just how it is till everyone calls Prime Media and complains. When "AL" owned it he wanted everyone to enjoy the Mag. He would talk to you at shows and was just a great guy. The current groupe doesn't care about anyone but the Traditional LOWRIDER AND HIS PEOPLE. And this is why it's no longer the #1 magazine anymore.
> 
> Now ridez that Mag is tight 100%.
> ...




i like that


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

LRM was the #1 magazine for so long just because of the amount of women in the mag. Like it or not, it's the truth. Sex sells. All these guys that didn't even like lowriders would pick up the mag just because of the hynas. Now, because most of us that are truly into the lifestyle are giving up on it, the sales have dropped it back a few spots.

Another thing to go along with this topic, in Truckin' magazine this month there is one pic of a gold/multicolored suburban with a tilt hood and gold wires. They refer to it as "southwestern lowrider style" and called it "peyote" or something like that, I can't remember exactly. Anyways, the point is, is that our style is looked at as "crazy mexican stuff" by all of the other genres. We're laughed at, that's why I complain so much about the content of the new editions of LRM.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

if its not on 13s or 14s spokes, at least, it isnt plaque-able and shouldnt be in "lowrider" magazine, the logo is a plaque!

ANYWAYS WE ALL KNOW WHAT IS AND ISNT A LOWRIDER, THIS SHOULDNT EVEN BE AN ISSUE.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 15 2006, 02:28 PM~4854141
> *if its not on 13s or 14s spokes, at least, it isnt plaque-able and shouldnt be in "lowrider" magazine, the logo is a plaque!
> 
> ANYWAYS WE ALL KNOW WHAT IS AND ISNT A LOWRIDER, THIS SHOULDNT EVEN BE AN ISSUE.
> *


really...ask 10 people and almost guaranteed there will be 10 different answers..I see alot of bombs on hubcaps or 15in standard wires...some clubs let 20" rims ride plaques...some old school clubs allow 70's trucks...motorcycles...some lifted, some not...  it is an issue...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TO ME LRM IS NOT MAGAZINE ABOUT LOWLOWS ANYMORE ITS ABOUT
WHEELS AD MAGAZINE FLIP THRU THE PAGES FROM BEGENIN TO END NOTHIN BYT ADS. VERY FEW LOWRIDERS OR LOWRIDER BIKES.
LRM SHOULD CHANGE ITS NAME TO [BWM] BIG WHEEL MAGAZINE.
THATS F-CKEN REAL.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locomaz_@Feb 15 2006, 11:41 AM~4853863
> *LRM was the #1 magazine for so long just because of the amount of women in the mag. Like it or not, it's the truth. Sex sells. All these guys that didn't even like lowriders would pick up the mag just because of the hynas. Now, because most of us that are truly into the lifestyle are giving up on it, the sales have dropped it back a few spots.
> 
> Another thing to go along with this topic, in Truckin' magazine this month there is one pic of a gold/multicolored suburban with a tilt hood and gold wires. They refer to it as "southwestern lowrider style" and called it "peyote" or something like that, I can't remember exactly. Anyways, the point is, is that our style is looked at as "crazy mexican stuff" by all of the other genres. We're laughed at, that's why I complain so much about the content of the new editions of LRM.
> *


hey i agree with one of your posts. the man is correct. many people DO NOT buy the magazine because of the car. did you read the letters section with the guy who worked at the walgreens who was in love with the cover girl with Anthony's 63 (guess he hasnt seen her all over the net yet). 

ps. i doubt Ralph is good friends with EVERY owner on the cover. Must suck writing out all those xmas cards during the holidays


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 14 2006, 06:29 PM~4849797
> *whats up Tyrone?
> *


Nothing much Dan. How are you?

I wrote this because as I read the editorial in LRM this month it almost felt personal, you know? I read it numerous times before I wrote my/this reply. I wanted to let Mr. Fuentes and LRM know how I felt. Also wanted to share with you, my LIL bretheren, to know if you felt the same way.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 14 2006, 07:07 PM~4850092
> *He sounds like a fuckin politician in the letter. Blowing us off as newbies  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: That's exactly how I feel/felt.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 14 2006, 11:38 PM~4851755
> *I read all this and i have to disagree with ya man..although us as contemporary riders may not see motorcycles as lowriders there are those from before we were even born that were showing motorcycles as lowriders..the og's had these rides and they were accepted..this all goes back to the undying question of "What is a lowrider?" and is it just an automobile or is it a style or lifestyle, a person or what? It's like the question I asked you before...would you put a color bar in a 2000 Town Car or 96 Big Body?
> *


You know I highly value your opinion Spanky. And you're right about the "OG's", but does LRM really need to fill the pages with motorcycles instead of "contemporary" lowriders? If I really want to see a Harley-Davidson in a magazine, I'd much rather see it in Easy Riders instead of Lowrider.

I thought I answered your question about color bars? Yes, I would put a color bar in a '00 Town Car or '96 Big Body. Speaking of color bars, you still have one for me right? Get at me about it. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 15 2006, 12:23 PM~4854411
> *really...ask 10 people and almost guaranteed there will be 10 different answers..I see alot of bombs on hubcaps or 15in standard wires...some clubs let 20" rims ride plaques...some old school clubs allow 70's trucks...motorcycles...some lifted, some not...  it is an issue...
> *


I THINK LOWERED CLEAN LOOKING BOMBS WHETHER ON SPOKES OR HUBS WILL ALWAYS BE CONSIDERED LOWRIDERS. RAT RODS ARE NOT LOWRIDERS, THEY ARE ONLY LOWRIDERS BY TECHNICALITY BUT THEY HAVE THEIR OWN CULTURE. 

WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN HARLEY OR WHATEVER MOTOR CYCLE ON THE STREET, DO YOU SAY "THATS A CLEAN LOWRIDER!"?? NEVER. ITS NOT A LOWRIDER. 

I DONT REALLY AGREE WITH 20S OR BIGGER THAN 14S RIDING A PLAQUE, UNLESS ITS AN SUV OR A SPORTS CAR, BUT IF ITS CLEAN AND THE BIGWHEELS ARE SPOKES, THEY MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET AWAY WITH IT. MASHING ON 20IN IROCS ARE NOT LOWRIDERS. YOU SEE AN ELCO ON 20 IN IROCS, YOU DONT SAY, "THATS A NICE LOWRIDER ELCO," DO YOU? NO.

IMO TELLING THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A LOWRIDER AND ANOTHER STYLE/CLASS ISNT DIFFICULT AT ALL.

THATS JUST ME I GUESS.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 15 2006, 03:30 PM~4855203
> *I THINK LOWERED CLEAN LOOKING BOMBS WHETHER ON SPOKES OR HUBS WILL ALWAYS BE CONSIDERED LOWRIDERS. RAT RODS ARE NOT LOWRIDERS, THEY ARE ONLY LOWRIDERS BY TECHNICALITY BUT THEY HAVE THEIR OWN CULTURE.
> 
> WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN HARLEY OR WHATEVER MOTOR CYCLE ON THE STREET, DO YOU SAY "THATS A CLEAN LOWRIDER!"?? NEVER. ITS NOT A LOWRIDER.
> ...


not only that but they make white walls in 18 and up sizes


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 15 2006, 05:30 PM~4855203
> *I THINK LOWERED CLEAN LOOKING BOMBS WHETHER ON SPOKES OR HUBS WILL ALWAYS BE CONSIDERED LOWRIDERS. RAT RODS ARE NOT LOWRIDERS, THEY ARE ONLY LOWRIDERS BY TECHNICALITY BUT THEY HAVE THEIR OWN CULTURE.
> 
> WHEN YOU SEE A CLEAN HARLEY OR WHATEVER MOTOR CYCLE ON THE STREET, DO YOU SAY "THATS A CLEAN LOWRIDER!"?? NEVER. ITS NOT A LOWRIDER.
> ...


but what about when you see an OG ridin it like Big Rat or someone that's been in the game for a minute..especially if he's built it with the lowrider style..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 15 2006, 05:23 PM~4855164
> *You know I highly value your opinion Spanky. And you're right about the "OG's", but does LRM really need to fill the pages with motorcycles instead of "contemporary" lowriders? If I really want to see a Harley-Davidson in a magazine, I'd much rather see it in Easy Riders instead of Lowrider.
> 
> I thought I answered your question about color bars? Yes, I would put a color bar in a '00 Town Car or '96 Big Body. Speaking of color bars, you still have one for me right? Get at me about it.  :biggrin:
> *


Everyone has their own opinion...I like race cars, trucks with big rims, and lowriders..I'm not fond of motorcycles but it's nice to see something that someone has built with the lowrider style..I personally couldn't see any car of mine other than my lowrider in LRM but to each his own..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 15 2006, 05:44 PM~4855284
> *but what about when you see an OG ridin it like Big Rat or someone that's been in the game for a minute..especially if he's built it with the lowrider style..
> *


um, still, no


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 15 2006, 05:48 PM~4855316
> *um, still, no
> *


 :tears: I just want to be right one time..


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 15 2006, 02:44 PM~4855284
> *but what about when you see an OG ridin it like Big Rat or someone that's been in the game for a minute..especially if he's built it with the lowrider style..
> *


I know what you're saying by this. Quite a few well respected OG's have bikes. Big Punchie, Charles Clayton, Big Rat and OG Herb just to name a few. But that doesn't make their motorcycles lowriders. They're known and respected lowriders who have built bikes.


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Like i said in the other forum just put a lowered air suspension SUV on the cover of LRM or better yet a motorcycle and see what happens ...this will be the first LRM that i am not willing to purchase since 98..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 15 2006, 06:29 PM~4855469
> *I know what you're saying by this. Quite a few well respected OG's have bikes. Big Punchie, Charles Clayton, Big Rat and OG Herb just to name a few. But that doesn't make their motorcycles lowriders. They're known and respected lowriders who have built bikes.
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## locomaz (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 15 2006, 04:46 PM~4855562
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I agree with this, and is the same thing that I was talking about when the three og cars were on the cover. They were classic icons and a well known and respected builder built them. But, they were not lowriders.

Dog gone it, I quoted the wrong post. Oh well, you get the point.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Im gonna keep this short and simple.



if you are a REAL lowrider, you dont need a magazine, book, video, email, website, TV show, movie, song or even a picture to still be a lowrider. if you have seen a quality lowrider at least once, then you should keep that image inserted in your mind and keep lowriding. its that simple.



and all this talk about who or what is OG, remember this, a real OG was lowriding before any magazine ever documented lowriding in the first place.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 15 2006, 04:10 PM~4855715
> *Im gonna keep this short and simple.
> if you are a REAL lowrider, you dont need a magazine, book, video, email, website, TV show, movie, song or even a picture to still be a lowrider. if you have seen a quality lowrider at least once, then you should keep that image inserted in your mind and keep lowriding. its that simple.
> and all this talk about who or what is OG, remember this, a real OG was lowriding before any magazine ever documented lowriding in the first place.
> *


Excellent point Jason. :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 15 2006, 12:37 AM~4851053
> *coming soon  :0
> *


when does this mag come out? and will it be available in canada? :0


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 15 2006, 02:38 AM~4851755
> *I read all this and i have to disagree with ya man..although us as contemporary riders may not see motorcycles as lowriders there are those from before we were even born that were showing motorcycles as lowriders..the og's had these rides and they were accepted..this all goes back to the undying question of "What is a lowrider?" and is it just an automobile or is it a style or lifestyle, a person or what? It's like the question I asked you before...would you put a color bar in a 2000 Town Car or 96 Big Body?
> *


i feel lowriders have a closer relation to bikers then alot of people think about, being as they are looked as thugs and they live their bikes like we live our cars so i think they go hand in hand


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 15 2006, 07:38 PM~4855921
> *i feel lowriders have a closer relation to bikers then alot of people think about, being as they are looked as thugs and they live their bikes like we live our cars so i think they go hand in hand
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:thumbsup: i will be building a bike in the future and u can best believe it will have that lowrider flair


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

I may be a noob or a youngster to you all and thats ok i jst thought id voice my opinion on the matter. im 17 yrs old and i have look ed at LRM since i was in Elementary School might not b a long time but over the years ive seen that LRM has changed a hell of alot since the 80's. I know i was born back then but i own and have read the older issues and i think LRM should go back and do the same. All this talk about going back to their roots maybe they should go and open the closet and brush the dust off of the real LRM and what they stood for Lowriding and Lowriders. I dislike the fact that they throw way to many wheel ads and the Suv's, Harleys, and Hotrods what up with that, the mag says Lowrider Magazine. ohh yeah BRING BACK THE LRBICYCLE.Thx Lowriding youngsta


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

when someone juices a motorcycle then it will be a lowrider but till then theyre just harleys


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sleepyg602_@Feb 15 2006, 05:07 PM~4856079
> *I may be a noob or a youngster to you all and thats ok i jst thought id voice my opinion on the matter. im 17 yrs old and i have look ed at LRM since i was in Elementary School might not b a long time but over the years ive seen that LRM has changed a hell of alot since the 80's. I know i was born back then but i own and have read the older issues and i think LRM should go back and do the same. All this talk about going back to their roots maybe they should go and open the closet and brush the dust off of the real LRM and what they stood for Lowriding and Lowriders. I dislike the fact that they throw way to many wheel ads and the Suv's, Harleys, and Hotrods what up with that, the mag says Lowrider Magazine. ohh yeah BRING BACK THE LRBICYCLE.Thx Lowriding youngsta
> *


Well said. It's great to know someone as young as you recognizes the real. Keep doing what you're doing young homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

thx


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

YEP!!!!! thats why the miami was like fuckin NOPI


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

YEP!!!!! thats why the miami was like fuckin NOPI


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Seems like there always a thread about LRM, some for it, some against it. 
This is what I've seen in the last few mags’ I thumb through cause I defiantly won't buy it. The mag is the best lowridering has but it's turned to trash. Now in the pictorials there are ad's between each picture, what's up with that? As for the editor, can't say much about him, other then keeping this mag moving is his job. This mag belongs to a major corp. that's in it for the money. The ad's pay the bills, so now the mag is filled with them even between pic's of the cars? They'd put pictures of chimps driving lowriders if they thought it would increase it's market share, cause that's what it's really about, market share and how much the mag brings in each month. That's what the editor is concerned with cause that's his pinche job eh. To sell magazines.. So get over it, they are the only ones who have national car shows and a large audience. Lots of people build their cars up to what is perceived to be LRM standards. Builder’s reputations are built on car's they built that are in LRM. So the beast is unleashed. So either get on the band wagon or ignore them, which is what I choose to do, but then I don't have a car that is built to LRM standard, it's built to my standard cause the editor of LRM or the corp. never gave me any money or lent a hand to build my car. FYI I had my first lowrider back in 1972 and was building lowriders model cars prior to that, no they didn't make lowrider models, I just glued the wheel into the wheel wells to make them lowriders. So I was lowriding long before LRM ever existed. :0 
This is just an Old Mans 2 cents on this subject...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

You guys are wasting your breath, it's almost like you want to hear yourselves talk sometimes.

I'm not starting shit, but come on, how many car clubs out here have the very same rides you see in LRM? Quite a few, I don't hear any complaining then...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im suprised he hasnt gotten on here and expressed his opinion..maube he hasnt seen the post yet


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

why do you have to give lrm your social security number to show a car? just wondering.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I think people are missing the point of LRM. In the past they defined the lowriding lifestyle while now they are simply contributors to it. Lowriding is defined by the people and like everything else it changes. To some, "lowriding" is a term set by strict guidelines such as 13's or 14's, candy paint, chrome undercarriage and adjustable suspension. To others it is a loosely based term that encompasses the mere idea of car customization. In my opinion lowriding was the first form of car customization that took a vehicle past simply restoration and that became known as artwork and lowriding in my spirit is just that. To me lowriding is being able to go to a huge car show such as the supershow and although you may see the same year make and model of a certain vehicle...you never see the same car twice. 

The term "OG" gets thrown around to much also. Who cares who is OG and who is not. To me the only people who deserve to be OG's in this sport are the people who have done something to change it or to make it better by their own contributions. Anybody who has money can build a car and roll it but the ones who have kept the sport alive through the early years so some of us "baby G's" could enjoy it...those are the OG's

As for Lowrider Magazine, I think it's just fine. Although there are some things I could do without such as the motorcycles, lowrider bikes, or wheel ads, I understand that they are trying to cover all of the lowriding artforms and pay the bills and if those things aren't of particular interest to me...guess what...I turn the page. I have personally never read a magazine that I enjoyed every last page of. In any magazine there are things I like that may interest me and there are thing I don't like that don't interest me....that's life though...the world doesn't revolve around me or any of you either. What you might not like...another may love. I ain't mad at LRM for trying to appeal to everyone...I love it and I'll keep buying them and keep turning the page!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 16 2006, 09:32 AM~4859372
> *why do you have to give lrm your social security number to show a car? just wondering.
> *


DON'T TELL ME YOU GAVE THEM YOUR REAL SSN?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 16 2006, 10:40 AM~4859406
> *I think people are missing the point of LRM.  In the past they defined the lowriding lifestyle while now they are simply contributors to it.  Lowriding is defined by the people and like everything else it changes.  To some, "lowriding" is a term set by strict guidelines such as 13's or 14's, candy paint, chrome undercarriage and adjustable suspension.  To others it is a loosely based term that encompasses the mere idea of car customization.  In my opinion lowriding was the first form of car customization that took a vehicle past simply restoration and that became known as artwork and lowriding in my spirit is just that.  To me lowriding is being able to go to a huge car show such as the supershow and although you may see the same year make and model of a certain vehicle...you never see the same car twice.
> 
> The term "OG" gets thrown around to much also.  Who cares who is OG and who is not.  To me the only people who deserve to be OG's in this sport are the people who have done something to change it or to make it better by their own contributions.  Anybody who has money can build a car and roll it but the ones who have kept the sport alive through the early years so some of us "baby G's" could enjoy it...those are the OG's
> ...


very nice post..I agree 100%


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Feb 14 2006, 09:44 PM~4850734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, me2 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by Spanky+Feb 15 2006, 03:44 PM~4855284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Was told it was for payment of winnings.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

LAST I LOOKED IT WAS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, NOT CUSTOM CAR MAGAZINE. :dunno: 

SO IF PLAYBOY MAG STARTS PUTTING ALL KINDS OF GAY SHIT AND TRANVESTITES IN THERE, ITS OK, BECAUSE TRENDS CHANGE? CUZ TECHNICALLY THEY COULD RIGHT?

KEEP IT REAL AND QUIT MAKING EXCUSES.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2006, 11:37 AM~4860459
> *LAST I LOOKED IT WAS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, NOT CUSTOM CAR MAGAZINE. :dunno:
> 
> SO IF PLAYBOY MAG STARTS PUTTING ALL KINDS OF GAY SHIT AND TRANVESTITES IN THERE, ITS OK, BECAUSE TRENDS CHANGE? CUZ TECHNICALLY THEY COULD RIGHT?
> ...


:roflmao: Good argument :barf:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 16 2006, 01:37 PM~4860459
> *LAST I LOOKED IT WAS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, NOT CUSTOM CAR MAGAZINE. :dunno:
> 
> SO IF PLAYBOY MAG STARTS PUTTING ALL KINDS OF GAY SHIT AND TRANVESTITES IN THERE, ITS OK, BECAUSE TRENDS CHANGE? CUZ TECHNICALLY THEY COULD RIGHT?
> ...



Look at Huey Heffner's post on page 2. Most of the people complaining still end up looking at or reading it. If playboy started doing that I wouldn't look at it. Because you and I wouldn't doesn't mean there are people out there that wouldn't. While magazines are there for entertainment they wouldn't keep the doors open if they didn't appeal to an audience. It is the job of the magazine to appeal to the largest audience possible...to earn money. Money makes the world go round...and as far as the LRM tour goes why would you take money from one and not from another? I don't discriminate...anyone who puts money in my hand I will take it. Car dealerships don't say we will sell to all African Americans and Native Americans but if a Caucasian try's to buy a car from us we won't let them because they are caucasian. As ridiculous as that sounds that is what some are asking LRM to do and that rationale is flawed.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

YOUR RIGHT. BUT THATS HOW I SEE IT. I GUESS I WAS HOPING LOWRIDER WOULD STAY TRUE TO ITS NAME, THE DAYS WHEN YOU LOOKED AT THE TITLE OF THE MAGAZINE AND YOU KNEW WHAT YOU EXPECTING TO SEE. SO JUST BECAUSE ITS NOW FEATURED IN LOWRIDER DOES NOT MAKE IT A LOWRIDER.  :thumbsdown: I FEEL HAD.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

that mags a sell out. bottom line for me. and no, i dont read it and i dont pick it up at the stores. its changed and i dont like it, so i dont read it.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 16 2006, 08:32 AM~4859372
> *why do you have to give lrm your social security number to show a car? just wondering.
> *


so they can pull your credit and pre-qual you for a loan :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 16 2006, 11:54 AM~4860170
> *DON'T TELL ME YOU GAVE THEM YOUR REAL SSN?
> *


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 16 2006, 08:40 AM~4859406
> *I think people are missing the point of LRM.  In the past they defined the lowriding lifestyle while now they are simply contributors to it.  Lowriding is defined by the people and like everything else it changes.  To some, "lowriding" is a term set by strict guidelines such as 13's or 14's, candy paint, chrome undercarriage and adjustable suspension.  To others it is a loosely based term that encompasses the mere idea of car customization.  In my opinion lowriding was the first form of car customization that took a vehicle past simply restoration and that became known as artwork and lowriding in my spirit is just that.  To me lowriding is being able to go to a huge car show such as the supershow and although you may see the same year make and model of a certain vehicle...you never see the same car twice.
> 
> The term "OG" gets thrown around to much also.  Who cares who is OG and who is not.  To me the only people who deserve to be OG's in this sport are the people who have done something to change it or to make it better by their own contributions.  Anybody who has money can build a car and roll it but the ones who have kept the sport alive through the early years so some of us "baby G's" could enjoy it...those are the OG's
> ...


True True True


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

aww shit I feel a long post coming on..

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Spanky, peter cruz


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 16 2006, 04:43 PM~4862344
> *aww shit I feel a long post coming on..
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


lol 10 mins later...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 15 2006, 06:09 PM~4856091
> *when someone juices a motorcycle then it will be a lowrider but till then theyre just harleys
> *


TECHNIQUES LA has a HD and airbagged by "OG Chino Mike" and his 53 GMC Pick Up will be coming out soon in LRM keep your eyes open Youngster.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Coming soon a magazine you will all enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 16 2006, 05:22 PM~4862596
> *Coming soon a magazine you will all enjoy  :biggrin:
> *


cnt wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I did somthing I normaly would not do and thats buy an LRM. One of my most recent LRM puchase was when the 3 Classics were on the cover because I love OG look. Then I came across this months LRM and an old homies car is on the cover with his baby Lincoln so I bought the magazine. I stopped my subscription back in 2002 with all the drama that was going on with LRM at that time so did alot of other subscribers. Since then I have only bought a few LRM and its only when I know somebody thats has been featured in the magazine.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 16 2006, 05:22 PM~4862596
> *Coming soon a magazine you will all enjoy  :biggrin:
> *


How much longer are we talking.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 16 2006, 04:38 PM~4862726
> *How much longer are we talking.
> *



couple months


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hope it dont flop like spokes and juice


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

LRM was the mag for a culture. I respect what they use to be and how they moved the movement in a worldwide direction, but not where they are now. I agree with most of you... Don't like it, don't buy it. Tell your clubs to boycott the mag and hopefully soon, we wont have it (yeah right). There's not much you can do about it. It's just like hip hop. It started out pure and culture based, and then money got involved. The real cats are still gonna do what they do. I think LRM helped expose the "elements," if you will, to the world and I think we should thank them for it, but to continue to order a mag because of it's name is foolish. I just hope the next gen mags can keep a solid head and continue to put out issues (on time!!). And as riders, we have a responsibility to the next run of low low builders, to educate them with the history so they can incorperate it into themselves. I know a few kids who run around with Caddies with nasty ass setups, that are consistantly breaking, dumping fluid on the streets, pissing off the cops and giving a bad name to lowriders. I myself have arranged a meeting with them to educate them on past/present lowriding and try to get an idea, from them, where it should go in the future... And yes, I know, I'm preaching to the choir... blah blah blah... LRM sucks.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuck that shit, theres a pic of my car in there this month, so they r good by me :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Look there are a lot of people that have issues with Lowrider magazine but will continue to buy it because bottom line there is nothing else out there. Streetlow is making a run at them but still needs a way to go. Now on the other hand BLVD magazine was not only at the level of Lowrider but in my opinion was better. The shows in LA were the off the hook especially the hop offs. I hope that if they make a come back that we will support them even if we got burned the first time, I know I did. But until there is a serious threat of competion from another magazine Lowrider will continue to do what they want no matter what any one says.


----------



## groovin ruben (Feb 16, 2006)

Where can i subscribe to Ridaz magazine i remember when it Lo Ridez but I can't find it anywhere in the I.E.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 16 2006, 04:05 AM~4858477
> *You guys are wasting your breath, it's almost like you want to hear yourselves talk sometimes.
> 
> I'm not starting shit, but come on, how many car clubs out here have the very same rides you see in LRM? Quite a few, I don't hear any complaining then...
> ...


Still the same.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Feb 16 2006, 04:05 AM~4858477
> *You guys are wasting your breath, it's almost like you want to hear yourselves talk sometimes.
> 
> I'm not starting shit, but come on, how many car clubs out here have the very same rides you see in LRM? Quite a few, I don't hear any complaining then...
> ...


No shit JEFF


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 17 2006, 04:43 AM~4866126
> *No shit JEFF
> *


I just don't get it, mofos will run their mouths about a magazine, but stand right next to their own club members and not say a word.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Be jumping in those pictures also, it is funny. They all talk shit about it, but would kiss someones ass to get a photo shoot.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

I could care less what's in LRM, I'll skip what I don't wanrt to read or see..

My 2, I'm out...

:biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 17 2006, 04:51 AM~4866161
> *Be jumping in those pictures also, it is funny.  They all talk shit about it, but would kiss someones ass to get a photo shoot.
> *


* joining ROLLERZ ONLY car club: Priceless* :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 17 2006, 04:53 AM~4866171
> * joining ROLLERZ ONLY car club: Priceless :0
> *


You forgot the rest: :biggrin: 
Finding out my wife is Pregnant with our Second child, and joining ROLLERZ ONLY car club: Priceless


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 17 2006, 04:56 AM~4866182
> *You forgot the rest: :biggrin:
> Finding out my wife is Pregnant with our Second child, and joining ROLLERZ ONLY car club: Priceless
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 17 2006, 05:00 AM~4866200
> *:0
> *


----------



## AOLSEARCH (Feb 7, 2006)

WAS THAT TEN PAGE 80 CHAPTER BOOK REPORT REALLY NECESSARY??? :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

between the early 90's and today LRM has changed for the worse, then again, so has lowriding. Used to be a time, it was about the pride in doing it yourself and doing things nobody else has done or dreamed of in the past. Nowadays, LRM puts the same shit in every copy and it reflects what you see at the shows, THE SAME SHIT!!! Seems like people abandoned creativity and build the rides out the magazine in hopes to make it into the very same magazine that pimps us like we aint shit but pussy bitches. Walk through a picnic or small show and you'll see the most creative shit in the world done, walk through the LRM show and every Impala, every Cutty, every Monte, every damn car is the exact same, just different paint colors or different interior fabrics. So what you come to suspect? Who can you blame? Simple, you let yourself get pimped by an overpriced rim catalog, you cant complain with what you get. Just my $0.02


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 16 2006, 07:45 PM~4862799
> *hope it dont flop like spokes and juice
> *


resurrect Spokes and Juice and instead of making it a Texas magazine spread it out throughout the southwest. More rides, more clubs, MORE COMPETITION :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Dirty you went to Rollerz???

If so Congrats.


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

Mr Fuentes is wrong calling all the people who have complained about the magazine "new to the game".
I grew up around lowriders since the mid-70's, watching my mom and my cousins fix up rides and cruise them down Central in Phoenix. I have bought the magazine since 1979 and when it resurfaced in 1988. I saw all the changes in that time. But something happened for the worse in the past 4-5 years. Every other page, even with a feature has nothing but big wheels ads. Nothing but ads everywhere. I know the magazine has to make money, but it's practically the only lowrider mag out there, people will continue to buy it. Tone down the ads for those big wheels, I don't need them on my Implala, or any cruiser. Maybe it's time for another boycott. And yes I was there too, just my two pennies.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 16 2006, 04:55 PM~4862423
> *TECHNIQUES LA has a HD and airbagged by "OG Chino Mike" and his 53 GMC Pick Up will be coming out soon in LRM keep your eyes open Youngster.
> *


they make airbag kits for harleys thats just bolt on shit im talking about Juice


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Feb 14 2006, 08:40 PM~4850711
> *i haven't bought a lrm in a year, i'd rather get on here, i've learned more one this site than i ever could in a lrm .
> *


agreed i was and i will say again WAS a yearly subscriber to LRM till all the rim ads and stuff start poluting it. i ended my subscription over a year ago and haven't looked back since!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 16 2006, 05:22 PM~4862596
> *Coming soon a magazine you will all enjoy  :biggrin:
> *


Hope you feature show cars. Street customs is a good magazine but its nothing but street cars I see parked outside everyday. I see cars like that at family get togethers.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 17 2006, 02:54 PM~4869552
> *Hope you feature show cars. Street customs is a good magazine but its nothing but street cars I see parked outside everyday. I see cars like that at family get togethers.
> *


MAYBE BOWTIE SHOULD PUT THEIR OWN MAG TOGETHER WITH ALL THE SHOW QUALITY CARS THEY BUILD...


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

i think i bought my last issue this month.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 15 2006, 07:10 PM~4855715
> *Im gonna keep this short and simple.
> 
> GOD IS GOOD, LISTEN TO THE DOORS AND BE HAPPY.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Calilolo (Jan 23, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## famous59 (Feb 11, 2006)

So that when a Federal Agent wants to raid you after seeing you in LRM, he can request the info from LRM.



> _Originally posted by A&W_@Feb 16 2006, 10:54 AM~4860170
> *DON'T TELL ME YOU GAVE THEM YOUR REAL SSN?
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 17 2006, 04:30 AM~4866271
> *between the early 90's and today LRM has changed for the worse, then again, so has lowriding. Used to be a time, it was about the pride in doing it yourself and doing things nobody else has done or dreamed of in the past. Nowadays, LRM puts the same shit in every copy and it reflects what you see at the shows, THE SAME SHIT!!! Seems like people abandoned creativity and build the rides out the magazine in hopes to make it into the very same magazine that pimps us like we aint shit but pussy bitches. Walk through a picnic or small show and you'll see the most creative shit in the world done, walk through the LRM show and every Impala, every Cutty, every Monte, every damn car is the exact same, just different paint colors or different interior fabrics. So what you come to suspect? Who can you blame? Simple, you let yourself get pimped by an overpriced rim catalog, you cant complain with what you get. Just my $0.02
> *


I agree with your 2 cents...


----------



## MR._T (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 14 2006, 06:53 PM~4849569
> *"LRM needs to get back to it's roots. And that "traditional" styles of lowriding as we the lowriding community know them to be."
> 
> I feel the same way.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt...

topics dissapearing like ghost


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt ttttttt


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=252804


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

THIS WHOLE HATE TOPIC IS ALL A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT . I REMEMBER A WHILE BACK HOW EVERYONE WAS PRAISING RALPH ON TRYING TO CHANGE THE MAGAZINE FOR THE BETTER . AND NOW IT IS FUCK HIM.. WOW REAL SMART .. HE IS THE DAMN EDITOR FOR CHRIST SAKE NOT THE FUCKING ADVERTISING DEPARTMENT.. ITS NOT HIS DECISION WHO OR WHAT ADS GET PUT IN . THAT IS UP TO ANOTHER PERSON YOU GUYS ACT LIKE HE IS THE OWNER OF THE DAMN BOOK WELL WAKE UP KIDS IT NOT HIS CHOICE ... AS FOR THE COMMENTS HE MADE MAYBE IT WAS WRONG IN HIS CHOICE OF WORDS BUT AS A MAN HE ONLY WAS STANDING UP FOR WHAT HE FEELS IS RIGHT WHETHER ANY ONE ON HERE AGREES WITH HIM OR NOT .. I SEE IT LIKE THIS IF YOU DONT LIKE THE ADS DONT BUY IT CAUSE FROM WHAT I SEEN IT IS NOT GOING TO CHANGE .. AS FOR FUCK LOWRIDER YOU HATE THEM ETC. ETC. ETC. WHY EVEN BOTHER YOURSELFS OVER THEM THEN THERE ARE OTHER PUBLICATIONS . SUPPORT THEM ALL THE HATE ON HATE WE AS LOWRIDERS SHOW EACH OTHER IS WHAT IS KILLING OUR SPORT NOT THE COPS OR BAD PUBLICITY .. IT IS US NOT THEM .. WE CANT EVEN GET ALONG WITH EACH OTHER SO HOW DOES ANY ONE THINK THAT WE CAN GROW EVEN STRONGER WHEN WE ARE MAKING OURSELVES WEAKER .. AS FOR LOWRIDER RELATED SALES IN LOWRIDER WHY EVEN TRY WHEN PEOPLE NOWADAYS ARE CRYING ABOUT SOME 200.00 FUCKING CHINA WHEELS .. MAN I WISH WE HAD CHEAPER WHEELS WHEN WE AS OLDER RIDERS STARTED. WE HAD TO PAY 1600.00 PLUS JUST FOR CHROME WHEELS .. MAN LETS ALL BAN TOGETHER STOP ALL THE HATRED AND TRY TO BETTER OUR SPORT CAUSE BELIEVE IT OR NOT IT IS DYING QUICK AND WE ARE THE ONES TO BLAME


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 4 2006, 11:04 PM~5181343
> *THIS WHOLE HATE TOPIC IS ALL A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT  . I REMEMBER A WHILE BACK HOW EVERYONE WAS PRAISING RALPH ON  TRYING TO CHANGE THE MAGAZINE FOR THE BETTER .  AND NOW  IT IS FUCK HIM..  WOW REAL SMART .. HE IS THE DAMN EDITOR FOR CHRIST SAKE NOT THE FUCKING ADVERTISING DEPARTMENT.. ITS NOT HIS DECISION  WHO OR WHAT ADS GET PUT IN . THAT IS UP TO ANOTHER PERSON  YOU GUYS ACT LIKE HE IS THE OWNER OF THE DAMN BOOK  WELL WAKE UP KIDS IT NOT HIS CHOICE  ... AS FOR THE  COMMENTS HE MADE  MAYBE IT WAS WRONG IN HIS CHOICE OF WORDS  BUT AS A MAN HE ONLY WAS STANDING UP FOR WHAT HE FEELS IS RIGHT  WHETHER ANY ONE ON HERE AGREES WITH HIM OR NOT  ..  I SEE IT LIKE THIS  IF YOU DONT LIKE THE ADS DONT BUY IT  CAUSE FROM WHAT I SEEN IT IS NOT GOING TO CHANGE ..  AS FOR FUCK LOWRIDER YOU HATE THEM  ETC. ETC. ETC.  WHY EVEN BOTHER YOURSELFS OVER THEM THEN  THERE ARE OTHER PUBLICATIONS . SUPPORT THEM  ALL THE HATE ON HATE WE AS LOWRIDERS SHOW EACH OTHER IS WHAT IS KILLING OUR SPORT NOT THE  COPS OR BAD PUBLICITY .. IT  IS US  NOT THEM  .. WE CANT EVEN GET ALONG WITH EACH OTHER SO HOW DOES ANY ONE THINK THAT  WE CAN GROW EVEN STRONGER WHEN WE ARE MAKING OURSELVES WEAKER  .. AS FOR LOWRIDER RELATED SALES IN  LOWRIDER  WHY  EVEN TRY  WHEN PEOPLE NOWADAYS  ARE CRYING ABOUT SOME 200.00 FUCKING CHINA WHEELS  .. MAN I WISH WE HAD CHEAPER WHEELS WHEN  WE AS OLDER RIDERS STARTED. WE  HAD TO PAY 1600.00 PLUS JUST FOR CHROME WHEELS  ..  MAN LETS ALL BAN TOGETHER  STOP ALL THE HATRED AND TRY TO BETTER OUR SPORT CAUSE BELIEVE IT OR NOT  IT IS DYING QUICK  AND WE ARE THE ONES TO BLAME
> *



You say in here as a man he is standing up for what he feels is right, well that the whole point we are all trying to make. He is calling us winers and telling us that we are not og like him,..NO WE ARE NOT ALL SELL OUT LIKE HIM. If he was standing up for what was right LRM would be the magazine it used to be. He is doing what he is told and is not MAN ENOUGH TO STAND UP FOR WHAT IS RIGHT.. BUT THATS HOW SOME PEOPLE ARE. There are leaders and follower in this world guess which one he is...AND BY THE WAY I WOULD HAVE NEVER STARTED TALKING ABOUT RALPH OR LRM IF HE HAD NOT CALLED ME A WINER AND BASICLY A BITCH IN HIS EDITORS NOTE. LRM RALPH :thumbsdown:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

bottom line the views on here wont change things and thats real as for changes in the advertising .. not going to happen .. as for just getting upset over all this dont bother it will only frustrate you more . cause it wont do any good .. might give you high blood pressure but thats all you will get out of it .. if you dont like LRM you are not the only one the are alot of people that dont like the way things are going i my self is one of the them but neither you me or the next man is going to change a corporate companys mind on how revenue is brought in all they see is money and it is coming in faster than it can be counted cause the way they see it for every 100 people who dont support them or go to there shows there is a 1000 more that will


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

our lifestyle aint going no where, it will always be here to stay...

we came first not lrm

our lifestyle is always promoted in our culture....ck out a cinco the mayo fiesta near you! its well alive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2006, 11:20 PM~5181408
> *our lifestyle aint going no where, it will always be here to stay...
> 
> we came first not lrm
> ...



if this is the way you feel why even worry about any thing that lrm does?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2006, 11:20 PM~5181408
> *our lifestyle aint going no where, it will always be here to stay...
> 
> we came first not lrm
> ...



hell yes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2006, 11:20 PM~5181408
> *our lifestyle aint going no where, it will always be here to stay...
> 
> we came first not lrm
> ...


but lowriding isnt as strong as it was 5 years ago remember when the mini trucks came lowriding died and it canhappen again we are here to see that doesnt happen


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 01:25 AM~5181435
> *but lowriding isnt as strong as it was 5 years ago remember when the mini trucks came lowriding died and it canhappen again we are here to see that doesnt happen
> *



when mini trucks came and euro flooded the shows...the scene was at its peak!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2006, 11:27 PM~5181447
> *when mini trucks came and euro flooded the shows...the scene was at its peak!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 5 2006, 01:23 AM~5181423
> *if this is the way you feel  why even worry about any thing that lrm does?
> *


i grew up with it...it its really the only publication we got for us! was always for change but not for the image that is now portrayed!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

for all the people who hate lrm and there is alot support other publications like streetlow, lo company , and traditional lowriding help make them stronger it can only make things better for our future


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2006, 11:30 PM~5181464
> *i grew up with it...it its really the only publication we got for us! was always for change but not for the image that is now portrayed!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 01:28 AM~5181454
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i was in awe whenn i saw "wrapped with envy", "elite cc suicide revege 1 and 2, spill the wine ........rides need i say more 

the minis and euros was the sign of the times...

it fit everyones genrue.......

so are you saying they arent lowriders???????????????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2006, 11:34 PM~5181483
> *i was in awe whenn i saw "wrapped with envy", "elite cc rides need i saw more
> 
> the minis and euros was the sign of the times...
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 01:28 AM~5181454
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



so whats funny...

revenue was at its all time peak...for everyone


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

SO WHATS UP WITH T.L.M EVERYUTHING BACK IN ORDER WIT PAYPAL SO I CAN GET MY SUBSCRIPTION IN ?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Apr 4 2006, 11:38 PM~5181506
> *SO WHATS UP WITH T.L.M EVERYUTHING BACK IN ORDER WIT PAYPAL SO I CAN GET MY SUBSCRIPTION IN ?
> *


yup


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 5 2006, 12:39 AM~5181515
> *yup
> *


THATS ALL I WANTED TO HEAR IM IN TEXAS HOW FAST CAN I GET MY FIRST ISSUE AFTER U RCV PAYMENT


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

First issue hits newstands May 22nd. Subscriber should get copies a week before.

Thanks!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 5 2006, 01:43 AM~5181532
> *First issue hits newstands May 22nd. Subscriber should get copies a week before.
> 
> Thanks!
> *



Do you have a listing on who will be carrying the mag and their location? It may make it easier so people wont be running around like crazy looking for it. I want to go pick it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

we are the one fucking everything up 
its not the magazine that makes us it us that make the magazine 
if there were any more lowriders out there then you'de be seeing them in lowrider magazine.

the reason we see this sport coming and going is because of these fucked up complainers crying about $200 wheels.people now days buy a $800 cutlass, put cheap ass wire wheels and call themselfs lowriders 
so when they get rust on they're wires they are Done no more lowriding for them. 
and then they give negative feedback on the sport.
and move on to air bags , ricers etc. etc 

for anybody saying Ralph isnt down for lowriders then you guys are all wrong . 
hes been in the game for many years 
he competed for lowrider of the year for a few years straight with Altered Image , he didn't win the title but he never gave up on the sport ,he also started homies Hydraulics.
and is still in business after about 17 years i believe.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

cool


----------



## fatboyprmt (Mar 6, 2006)

Mr. Ralph Fuentes you doing a good job :thumbsup:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 4 2006, 11:25 PM~5181435
> *but lowriding isnt as strong as it was 5 years ago remember when the mini trucks came lowriding died and it canhappen again we are here to see that doesnt happen
> *


youre fucking retarded there was way more shows 5 years ago. the minis and euros had nothing to do with the """"Scene"""" dying.


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

I guessed they erased my comment.. Like most of you i Agree that LRM has went down hill. someone posted earlier that lrm publish more than 3/4 of its magazine with ad's. thats crazy... i work directly against it with SLM and i grew up with lowrider and loved goin to the shows... their shows went down hill in 2000 and now the magazine is basically a puppet for primemedia.. its a shame that something that was so great has hit rock bottom.. the name has been tarnished..i wish LRM still had heart and soul.. its audience still has the heart but the magazine is souless. its doesnt really cater to the enthusiest.. look at the shows... the quality of the shows suck.. the bikini contest sucks.. and the feel of the show doesnt feel good no more.. its like a cancer patient knowin when they are goin to die... and i wish the scene would be pushed.. here is an example of a magazine that is being marketed correctly... LOOK at DUb.. shit its fuccen everywhere.. it was actually a side project and it grew into this phenom. its amazing where it came from and where it is now... lowrider should market itself better....instead of tryin to be pc....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I still think Lrm should stay to there roots and not sell out--like Tyrone said the other magazines dont care about Lowriders( they probably think we all are gang members ). But seriously 4-get the motorcycles--stay family orientated get with the kids get with the bikes-- ( stay True to us LRM ---less ads )


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

They got go-lo entertainment, thats raking in a cool 2.2 million a year in profit. they could care less about what u want to see in the magazine. The more mainstream shit they put in the mag, the more spectators they will draw in @ $30 a pop. It aint personal, Its business!


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

clublord	Posted Today, 09:42 PM
I guessed they erased my comment.. Like most of you i Agree that LRM has went down hill. someone posted earlier that lrm publish more than 3/4 of its magazine with ad's. thats crazy... i work directly against it with SLM and i grew up with lowrider and loved goin to the shows... their shows went down hill in 2000 and now the magazine is basically a puppet for primemedia.. its a shame that something that was so great has hit rock bottom.. the name has been tarnished..i wish LRM still had heart and soul.. its audience still has the heart but the magazine is souless. its doesnt really cater to the enthusiest.. look at the shows... the quality of the shows suck.. the bikini contest sucks.. and the feel of the show doesnt feel good no more.. its like a cancer patient knowin when they are goin to die... and i wish the scene would be pushed.. here is an example of a magazine that is being marketed correctly... LOOK at DUb.. shit its fuccen everywhere.. it was actually a side project and it grew into this phenom. its amazing where it came from and where it is now... lowrider should market itself better....instead of tryin to be pc...
___________________________________________________________________



Do your research. There is a guy by the name of David Cohen. He is the marketing genious that put Al Lopez and LRM over the top years ago. A few months ago David left Primedia to join Dub with the intent of becoming #1 in newstand sales. It wasn't Al or Primedia, it was David. Expect Dub to be #1 within the next couple of years.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

And by the way, they haven't hit rock bottem, they are the #2 selling automotive magazine in the world! Where do you get your information???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 7 2006, 03:29 PM~5198370
> *youre fucking retarded there was way more shows 5 years ago. the minis and euros had nothing to do with the """"Scene"""" dying.
> *



umm thats why i said lowriding isnt as strong as it was 5 years ago stupid fuck mouth


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:roflmao: 







What he said


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 8 2006, 12:41 AM~5200898
> *umm thats why i said lowriding isnt as strong as it was 5 years ago stupid fuck mouth
> *



someone should ban that kid.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Was up Jayson?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Apr 8 2006, 12:44 AM~5200915
> *Was up Jayson?
> *



just getting a good laugh before I go to bed.     


looking foward to seeing the first issue, I know you guys have been working hard, all I can say is thanks for giving us something new to read and look at every month, too bad other people dont see it that way, when some of the kids grow up and get into the real world they will see how hard it is to do what you guys are doing right now.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks homie!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin: its easy all u gotta do is put y our hands on your hips and have a stare down


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 7 2006, 10:53 PM~5200943
> *:biggrin: its easy all u gotta do is put y our hands on your hips and have a stare down
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually if you "lame brains" checked out the LRM 2006 TOUR's latest sponsor list on the magazines website, it is pretty clear why they have to start including non-traditional lowriders and motorcycles.......

For those of you too lazy to look.........HARLEY DAVIDSON is now sponsoring the LRM car show tour....... _ + _ = _ !!!!$$$!!!!$$$

:scrutinize: MS :scrutinize:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Apr 8 2006, 03:13 AM~5201276
> *Actually if you "lame brains" checked out the LRM 2006 TOUR's latest sponsor list on the magazines website, it is pretty clear why they have to start including non-traditional lowriders and motorcycles.......
> 
> For those of you too lazy to look.........HARLEY DAVIDSON is now sponsoring the LRM car show tour....... _ + _ = _ !!!!$$$!!!!$$$
> ...


 :uh: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Huero_59 (Apr 4, 2006)

Uhhh homie. The reason that DUB took off and made such a success is because it has a following that doesnt complain and cry about everything. Sure they do a great job marketing and have a firme ass brand but great marketing without a great demographic or target market makes for nothing. 

For Lowriding to grow all the whiners need to stop complaining. This is a culture and a culture has different facets which make it grow. There is no one right style, there is no one right answer....there is only one passion for growth and respect for individualism. 

Have you even been to a DUB show? DUB shows have more imports then they do exotic or luxury cars but you dont hear people crying about it on forums. Some people might complain to a buddy, but two seconds later they move on with life and make a choice as to whether or not they'll come back. 

Seriously, a lot of your complainers in layitlow are seriously bitter. How many times do the topp doggs in our sport complain? Seriuosly now? How many...you rarely hear them say shit. Then again, probably because they're grown men. 

*



Originally posted by clublord@Apr 7 2006, 10:42 PM~5200681
I guessed they erased my comment.. Like most of you i Agree that LRM has went down hill. someone posted earlier that lrm publish more than 3/4 of its magazine with ad's. thats crazy... i work directly against it with SLM and i grew up with lowrider and loved goin to the shows... their shows went down hill in 2000 and now the magazine is basically a puppet for primemedia..  its a shame that something that was so great has hit rock bottom.. the name has been tarnished..i wish LRM still had heart and soul.. its audience still has the heart but the magazine is souless. its doesnt really cater to the enthusiest.. look at the shows... the quality of the shows suck.. the bikini contest sucks.. and the feel of the show doesnt feel good no more.. its like a cancer patient knowin when they are goin to die... and i wish the scene would be pushed.. here is an example of a magazine that is being marketed correctly... LOOK at DUb.. shit its fuccen everywhere.. it was actually a side project and it grew into this phenom. its amazing where it came from and where it is now... lowrider should market itself better....instead of tryin to be pc....


Click to expand...

*


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

You know what the funny thing is?

This topic will keep going and going, and going, and going, and going...


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 8 2006, 11:36 AM~5202038
> *You know what the funny thing is?
> 
> This topic will keep going and going, and going, and going, and going...
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Apr 8 2006, 09:36 AM~5202038
> *You know what the funny thing is?
> 
> This topic will keep going and going, and going, and going, and going...
> *



:biggrin: And going, and going, and going...... :cheesy:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2006, 09:45 AM~5202064
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Doesnt anybody have cars to build :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Apr 8 2006, 11:47 AM~5202071
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Doesnt anybody have cars to build  :cheesy:
> *



yes. but im at a stopping point until I get back from a little vacation im taking next week.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 7 2006, 10:53 PM~5200943
> *:biggrin: its easy all u gotta do is put y our hands on your hips and have a stare down
> *


and he was worried about my pics :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Apr 8 2006, 02:13 AM~5201276
> *Actually if you "lame brains" checked out the LRM 2006 TOUR's latest sponsor list on the magazines website, it is pretty clear why they have to start including non-traditional lowriders and motorcycles.......
> 
> For those of you too lazy to look.........HARLEY DAVIDSON is now sponsoring the LRM car show tour....... _ + _ = _ !!!!$$$!!!!$$$
> ...


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 8 2006, 09:48 AM~5202082
> *yes. but im at a stopping point until I get back from a little vacation im taking next week.
> *


 I wish I could go on vacation  its 84 hrs weeks for me untill mid july :angry:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 7 2006, 10:43 PM~5200908
> *someone should ban that kid.
> 
> *


they all have tried ask bigrich,mr impala, and the now defunct goldicocks. they all attempted but failed because they used personal matters which is ovious abuse of mod power.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 7 2006, 01:02 AM~5194559
> *we are the one fucking everything up
> its not the magazine that makes us it us that make the magazine
> if there were any more lowriders out there then you'de be seeing them in lowrider magazine.
> ...


we are one of the few enthusiasts(lowriders) who are so demanding. from the paper, to the content, to what models, and some get down to the girls nail polish and shoes.
If you look at DUB it's a geared at profit. magazines should be, or they wont be around very long. their is a happy medium though. DUB is printed on crap paper, isn't very technical or give much in techinical help. it is a magazine geared at showing celebs, the cars they drive and the shows DUB throws. people are really into what these people are doing. guess i wont ever care to understand that. haveing a celeb once in awhile when it fits. Ralph does what he cans and at the same time has bosses he has to put up with/listen too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Apr 8 2006, 11:54 AM~5202096
> *they all have tried ask bigrich,mr impala, and the now defunct goldicocks. they all attempted but failed because they used personal matters which is ovious abuse of mod power.
> *


one day someone will catch up to you in the real world, and getting banned will be the last thing on your mind.    

what i cant figure out it why would you sound so proud about people not liking you.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Feb 14 2006, 09:00 PM~4850049
> *AND IN THE PAST LOWRIDER MADE MAGAZINES GEARED TOWARDS OTHER FORMS OF AUTO PUBLICATION THE EUROS AND LOWRIDER EURO THE BIKES AND MODELS HAD LRM BYCYCLE THE SUVS HAD LUV MAGAZINE AND AS FAR AS ADDS THE MAGAZINE DOESNT GET MADE WITHOUT ADVERTISING THE GAS AND ELECTRICITY DONT RUN ON SOLAR POWER ALL OF THE SUPSCRIPTION MONEY THAT READERS SEND GOES TO PAY THE EMPLOYEES IT LIKE SOMEBODY SENDING PEOPLE MAGAZINE A LETTER TELLING THEM NOT TO HAVE ADDS ABOUT CLOTHES,MEDICATION AND FOOD
> *


You really should know what youre talking about before you run run your mouth.

Dont you think that, if it was so important to have more pages of ads than actual content, the magazine could itself decide to run less ads and CHARGE MORE FOR THEM. I think (and i could be wrong) it comes down to this, more ads= more profits, more profits= BIGGER Bonuses for those who run the magazine.

Again if you dont like it , dont buy it because its the only thing out there, Take 15 minutes, go the magazine area of the grocery store and look at it. Then put it back and walk away leaving it for the next guy to read. YOU WANT TO CAHNGE THE MAGAZINE DO IT FROM RALPHS DESK BOYCOTT IT. Other wise take what hell give you and stop bitching


PS i dont buy it for these reasons going on three years now


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Huero_59_@Apr 8 2006, 10:33 AM~5202030
> *Uhhh homie. The reason that DUB took off and made such a success is because it has a following that doesnt complain and cry about everything. Sure they do a great job marketing and have a firme ass  brand but great marketing without a great demographic or target market makes for nothing.
> 
> For Lowriding to grow all the whiners need to stop complaining. This is a culture and a culture has different facets which make it grow. There is no one right style, there is no one right answer....there is only one passion for growth and respect for individualism.
> ...


YOU are a dumb ass.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Apr 8 2006, 02:12 PM~5202609
> *YOU are a dumb ass.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

LRM.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Huero_59_@Apr 8 2006, 09:33 AM~5202030
> *Uhhh homie. The reason that DUB took off and made such a success is because it has a following that doesnt complain and cry about everything. Sure they do a great job marketing and have a firme ass  brand but great marketing without a great demographic or target market makes for nothing.
> 
> For Lowriding to grow all the whiners need to stop complaining. This is a culture and a culture has different facets which make it grow. There is no one right style, there is no one right answer....there is only one passion for growth and respect for individualism.
> ...



Sure buddy....

why don't we tolerate Airplanes in the next issue of LRM? would that be Ok with you? 

Fuckin Fool :angry:


----------



## Huero_59 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 8 2006, 04:19 PM~5203289
> *Sure buddy....
> 
> why don't we tolerate Airplanes in the next issue of LRM? would that be Ok with you?
> ...




Wow....i sure hope you don't look as dumb as you sound. What does airplanes have to do with my post? Also? Did you want a side of ignorance to go with your stupidity?

I guess you're one of the whiners/ hater i'm talking about. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Huero_59 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Apr 8 2006, 01:12 PM~5202609
> *YOU are a dumb ass.
> *



Ha ha ha ha....i guess that was too complicated for your whining ass too understand. Hey! Did you want a surfboard to go with those waves that run all over your car?


----------



## Huero_59 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not wasting my time on this nonsense and the stupid remarks anymore. I have a car to build. Oh yeah, by the way, August 27th is when the '59 will make its debut at the San Mateo sho! But to be honest. It's just a clean traditional and nothing all crazy so NO i'm not saying I have the best ride. I'm just saying i have one to build that's clean and cancer free! Happy surfing to all you haters out there and we'll see you in my hometown soon! LOL!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Huero_59_@Apr 8 2006, 10:15 PM~5204578
> *Did you want a surfboard to go with your car?
> *


I am looking for a surfboard for my Nomad. :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 8 2006, 03:19 PM~5203289
> *Sure buddy....
> 
> why don't we tolerate Airplanes in the next issue of LRM? would that be Ok with you?
> ...


you just owned yourself dumbass, while your ahead why dont you ask him to feature chrome plated shit like kitchen wares and Shiny metal objects since chrome is the hot thing in lowriding


----------



## Huero_59 (Apr 4, 2006)

Well said highridah!


----------



## wildponey (Sep 20, 2005)

LRM.... :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

All BS a side, In my view, there is only ONE style that pertains to our hobby...thats LOWRIDER. Sure we can incorporate other styles into our rides but the traditional styles should be maintained in order for one's car to be considered a lowrider. 

And what the hell doe's "lowrider influenced" mean? Is that a psedo new term for "custom"? or, some car that has alot of chrome and candy? Because I have a suped up SBC 350 in my '64 does that mean my car is Street Rod influenced.

As far as show's and magazines are concerned, I'm all for seperatism for lack of a better way of putting it. I buy Hot Rod, Street Roddder, Street Rod Builder and other's on a regular, some of these magazines that have WAY more history in car customizing than LRM. And after all these years, very very rarely have they made any exceptions as to the style of cars in ther magazine content. You go buy a Hot Rod magazine and all you see in it is Hot Rod related ad's, cars, etc. 

I'm a commited lowrider. I've been on the Blvd. since '96 and before that I was doing the bicycles. I'm not new. I know most the OG riders in L.A. BUT...I recognize the mags I mentioned and Hot Rodding in general, are way more developed, organized, historical, time-tested than our hobby. We should look up to them as an example. They keep Hots Rods in Hot Rod...we should keep lowriders in Lowrider. Not some fuckin motorcycles.

And you mentioned DUB? WTF is a DUB? I don't see anyone rolling around saying they got a DUB. DUB don't have the history that we have so I could care less. A DUB sponsored show only pertains to custom cars, not a specific type. Hot rod shows are the opposite. Lowrider show's should have guidelines for ALL vehicles entered, not just the ones who are to be judged. Again, that's my view.

This topic is gonna keep going untill something changes. Period.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 5 2006, 12:04 AM~5181343
> *THIS WHOLE HATE TOPIC IS ALL A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT  . I REMEMBER A WHILE BACK HOW EVERYONE WAS PRAISING RALPH ON  TRYING TO CHANGE THE MAGAZINE FOR THE BETTER .  AND NOW  IT IS FUCK HIM..  WOW REAL SMART .. HE IS THE DAMN EDITOR FOR CHRIST SAKE NOT THE FUCKING ADVERTISING DEPARTMENT.. ITS NOT HIS DECISION  WHO OR WHAT ADS GET PUT IN . THAT IS UP TO ANOTHER PERSON  YOU GUYS ACT LIKE HE IS THE OWNER OF THE DAMN BOOK  WELL WAKE UP KIDS IT NOT HIS CHOICE  ... AS FOR THE  COMMENTS HE MADE  MAYBE IT WAS WRONG IN HIS CHOICE OF WORDS  BUT AS A MAN HE ONLY WAS STANDING UP FOR WHAT HE FEELS IS RIGHT  WHETHER ANY ONE ON HERE AGREES WITH HIM OR NOT  ..  I SEE IT LIKE THIS  IF YOU DONT LIKE THE ADS DONT BUY IT  CAUSE FROM WHAT I SEEN IT IS NOT GOING TO CHANGE ..  AS FOR FUCK LOWRIDER YOU HATE THEM  ETC. ETC. ETC.  WHY EVEN BOTHER YOURSELFS OVER THEM THEN  THERE ARE OTHER PUBLICATIONS . SUPPORT THEM  ALL THE HATE ON HATE WE AS LOWRIDERS SHOW EACH OTHER IS WHAT IS KILLING OUR SPORT NOT THE  COPS OR BAD PUBLICITY .. IT  IS US  NOT THEM  .. WE CANT EVEN GET ALONG WITH EACH OTHER SO HOW DOES ANY ONE THINK THAT  WE CAN GROW EVEN STRONGER WHEN WE ARE MAKING OURSELVES WEAKER  .. AS FOR LOWRIDER RELATED SALES IN  LOWRIDER  WHY  EVEN TRY  WHEN PEOPLE NOWADAYS  ARE CRYING ABOUT SOME 200.00 FUCKING CHINA WHEELS  .. MAN I WISH WE HAD CHEAPER WHEELS WHEN  WE AS OLDER RIDERS STARTED. WE  HAD TO PAY 1600.00 PLUS JUST FOR CHROME WHEELS  ..  MAN LETS ALL BAN TOGETHER  STOP ALL THE HATRED AND TRY TO BETTER OUR SPORT CAUSE BELIEVE IT OR NOT  IT IS DYING QUICK  AND WE ARE THE ONES TO BLAME
> *



Lets not confuse the issues here,no we all dont get along with each other but that is our GOD givin right to disagree.
But I dont really see your point on how personal disagreements are destroying the magazine we grew up with  
Is there a connection with your self and Ralph? you say its not his fault and yet he takes full responsibilty by calling people out. i will bet that if ha had came in the editorial and said look if you guys want a magazine we can do that but this is what it takes. Instaed of what he actually printed I gaurantee you things would be different.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Huero_59_@Apr 8 2006, 09:12 PM~5204567
> *Wow....i sure hope you don't look as dumb as you sound. What does airplanes have to do with my post? Also? Did you want a side of ignorance to go with your stupidity?
> 
> I guess you're one of the whiners/ hater i'm talking about.
> ...


AND WHAT DOES YOUR BELOVED ALL THE FUCKING SAME DONKS AND DUB CARS HAVE TO DO WITH LRM DUMB ASS


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

the new issue has a DONK in it :uh: :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 10 2006, 02:10 PM~5213899
> *the new issue has a DONK in it  :uh:  :uh:
> *


for real?!
pics?


----------



## LVFATKAT SS (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 14 2006, 06:46 PM~4849523
> *This is my response to the April '06 editorial 'Enough Is Enough' featured in Lowrider Magazine by Mr. Ralph Fuentes.
> 
> First, I respect Mr. Fuentes' editorial views. I also repect him not only as a man, but what he has contributed to lowriding and Lowrider Magazine. I'm sure his job (editor) is not an easy one, but I applaud his efforts and courage for the hundreds of thousands of readers of LRM. Some feel he's done a good job so far. Some feel he hasn't. Regardless of what side you're on, I know I don't want his job. Having to meet deadlines, viewing hundreds of photos and answering to readers and exeutives alike. I'm sure that's more than enough to drive someone to insanity.
> ...


What's up "T"? You sound like "Malcolm-Farrakhan". :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

...........

LRM will never be the same. Those 3 young latinos who started LRM are no longer part of this anymore. Sorry homies just take it as it is.. Support some other mag's that are true to lowriding cause LRM is, what it is and never will be what it once was.. From someone who bought the first issue and said this will never last, plus it looked cheap, like a comic book.. It has endured but at a price as many things in life do. The price was it's soul.....  :0


----------



## LVFATKAT SS (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 14 2006, 06:46 PM~4849523
> *This is my response to the April '06 editorial 'Enough Is Enough' featured in Lowrider Magazine by Mr. Ralph Fuentes.
> 
> First, I respect Mr. Fuentes' editorial views. I also repect him not only as a man, but what he has contributed to lowriding and Lowrider Magazine. I'm sure his job (editor) is not an easy one, but I applaud his efforts and courage for the hundreds of thousands of readers of LRM. Some feel he's done a good job so far. Some feel he hasn't. Regardless of what side you're on, I know I don't want his job. Having to meet deadlines, viewing hundreds of photos and answering to readers and exeutives alike. I'm sure that's more than enough to drive someone to insanity.
> ...


----------



## LVFATKAT SS (Feb 22, 2006)

So T What up with the brainless 64? :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LVFATKAT SS_@Apr 11 2006, 02:28 PM~5221579
> *So T What up with the brainless 64? :biggrin:
> *


Good question. :biggrin: It's still in Chicago.


----------

